# EOS R: Internal LCD monitor functionality when using HDMI-out for video



## chrisrmueller (Nov 12, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with using the EOS R's HDMI-out to record video into an external recorder like an Atomos? I have a few questions that don't seem to be answered by the manual, assuming it's possible to record to the external recorder and still use the EOS R's LCD monitor/EVF:

1.) Is there a way to disable the info readout on the HDMI-out but not on the EOS R's LCD monitor/EVF? Meaning can I still see the focus box/selection/aperture value/ISO/shutter speed on the internal monitor but not on the external recorder's monitor?

2.) When recording, do you lose any functionality on the EOS R's LCD monitor, like touch to focus or using the Quick Settings to change AF modes or white balance?

3.) Is face tracking still available when using HDMI-out?

4.) Is it possible to record to the internal card while recording on the external recorder?

5.) If it is in fact possible to record to the internal card and the external recorder simultaneously, can a user start and stop video recording on the unit without affecting the external recorder's signal?

Thank you!!


----------



## briangus (Nov 12, 2018)

I have an atomos ninja v though not used it too much

1) you have 2 options. EOS R LCD and the Hdmi screen or just the hdmi screen

2) with both outputs chosen you can use the EOS R lcd. Touch to focus works and menus ar navigable on the lcd

3) never tried

4) yes I was able to record to both. Did it by accident first time 

5) gave this a quick test and worked. Recorder carried on recording

Only using the recorder now as battery life seems better and uhs Ii cards are expensive here


----------



## chrisrmueller (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you for your reply!! I'm strongly considering the EOS R and Ninja V combo so this is very helpful.


----------

